# 12V wiper motor speed control



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

I was appreciating djgra79's FCG prop, and decided to try my own. Mine is a little different, trying to incorporate the majority of a skeleton torso in with the ghost. I'll experiment later with paint combinations to give the skeleton a slight glow as well.

Here is what I have so far...






As you can tell, my skelly is doing more of a dance than a "float". (looks lie one of the dudes from a vintage Halloween cartoon).

My question is.... which should I get a _stepdown converter_, or a _rheostat?_

Thanks,
Cass


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

If you want to adjust the speed, you want either a motor speed controller or an adjustable buck converter.

DJ used the latter type with a display. Search eBay for "5A dc converter adjustable". Note that the actual adjustment is done via the little trim control. The buttons simply select the input or output reading.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Doc, glad I helped inspire someone!
As David mentions, I have used a buck converter to reduce my 12v down to 5.1v for my motor movement. Here is the exact listing I used, it is a AUS seller so you may be able to find one closer to home:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DC-DC-St...763551?hash=item236154339f:g:Z0sAAOSwX~dWn5M8

I see you went with the straight, in a row design which was what I initially was going for. This will take up less room of the prop overall but feel free to experiment with the location of your eyebolts, particularly if your motor starts to struggle at lower RPM.

keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen! I will keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

there should be a few wires on the wiper motor, 
hi speed, low speed & park.

Have you tried the low speed, or maybe just a 5v wall adapter?


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

The low speed is still 15rpm. I also tried a couple different lower voltage wall plugs, and the motor seemed to stutter rather than slow down.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I use PWM's to control the speed of a wiper motor when I am using a 12V power supply. They can be cheaply sourced on ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/6PCS-12V-40...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Otherwise, I use 5V - 5A power supply for slower movement.

You need at least 4 - 5 amps or you will experience stuttering or no movement.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Just be aware that a PWM light dimmer is not suitable and will likely fail in this application.

You need a PWM motor speed controller which is built slightly differently (extra parts).

The ones linked to in the above post are the correct type.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've used these in the past. Just be sure to put a fuse in line ahead of the controller. The controller is rated for 8 amps, but I'd recommend a 5 amp fuse just to be safe. Your FCG shouldn't draw anywhere near that much current.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the replys, and helpful pointers!!

I went with the Buck Converter, and it is working great. I'll get a video up either later today or tomorrow to show my progress.

I'm currently playing around with florescent colors to get the bones to glow as well. Debating on putting LEDs in the eyes.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

So here's my update video...

I'm diggin the orange glow of the skeleton so far. Thinking about rigging me up a rib cage too, and maybe LED's for the eyes. But thank you for the info on the stepdown. Works awesome!


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Looks great Doc, nice steady motion!


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

For some reason, I didn't see the other responses and I can't see how to delete a post. So ignore this!


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice prop looks great!


----------



## greenjeep79 (Jul 18, 2018)

Wow that turned out great. I'm definitely going to try my own build, what a great idea. love the slow float movement


----------

